
Claims that tomato juice is good for the heart not backed by evidence - open-source-ux
https://www.nhs.uk/news/food-and-diet/claims-tomato-juice-good-heart-not-backed-evidence/
======
dvfjsdhgfv
I still wonder why anyone is still spending money on studies without a control
group, it makes the whole study useless. And it wouldn't be that expensive
since you wouldn't even need to give them tomato juice, just measure their
cholersterol and blood pressure levels.

~~~
AstralStorm
Sorry, but both kinds of studies are useless. Your proposition is
observational and needs a big sample. (Not that any nutritional study does not
need one, just an order of magnitude bigger.)

Tomato juice is liable to get lost in the noise of various diets and genetics
unless you truly control the whole of the diet, which is reasonably easy to do
with free, well done boxed meals. Then you just need a sample size of few
thousands instead of few hundred thousand.

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
Yes, I totaly agree, I just wonder why - even if it's observational study -
they decided not to have a control group at all. They might as well choose not
to have any study at all, the result would be the same.

